# Dentists in the Marina!



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi friends!!

I'm in dubai marina and i need recommendations for an excellent cosmetic dentist. i need veneer work so i need someone who has a good eye and experience and knows what the hell he/she is doing

1) i am deathly fearful of dentists, so i need someone professional and soothing with good chairside manner
2) someone experienced 
3) someone in/near Dubai Marina
4) someone who does excellent work

cost is not an issue as teeth are important, i just want to find a good dentist before letting them poke around in my mouth with sharp objects!

side note: i been to one dentist so far and have been traumatized (clammy hands and spoke too loud and was very jittery)

all help is much appreciated!!!

beenie


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

cmon guys--- 90 views and NO DENTISTS???

maybe i should broaden the request-- 

does anyone know of an excellent cosmetic dentist ANYWHERE in Dubai???

buellllller?? buelller?? buellllllllller??


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

American Dental Clinic @ Jumeirah Road ...

NOT cheap whatsoever ... great tho ...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Beeniesmiles

Try Dr. Swallow (best name ever for a dentist) at UK Dental Clinic. They used to be in Healthcare City but I am pretty sure they moved to the Marina end of town. Contact no is 04 363 5371.

Good luck!


----------

